# Walbro 225a carb kit ?



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

I am having trouble finding a carb kit for this carburetor. The dealer has ordered a carb kit but the diaphram in the kit does not have the "button" attached. 

It's from a a WeedEater UltraTrim.

Has anyone seen this type of gasket/diaphram before?
( see attached photo )

The carb is stamped wa225a.

Thank you.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ajmartin said:


> I am having trouble finding a carb kit for this carburetor. The dealer has ordered a carb kit but the diaphram in the kit does not have the "button" attached.
> 
> It's from a a WeedEater UltraTrim.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to your carb, Walbro has under Poulan trimmer. Have a good one. Geo
http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/produc...=WA-225-1&GroupName=Trimmer&FamilyName=POULAN


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Geogrubb, the diagram you sent is exactly the one the dealer had. If you notice part #9 the diaphram cover plate is solid, no hole in it for the button on the diaphram.

The dealer is stumped and he also took a picture of my parts.

I just thought I'd use this forum to see if anyone had come across this type before.

I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------

